# Water broke 48 hours ago (experiences?) & castor oil question



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there
I am 38+5 weeks PG.
My water broke 48 hours ago and besides some random contractions I am still plugging along with no labor. I am having fluid gushes, they are getting more frequent.

My M/Ws are not freaking out or anything. They are letting me go into labor whenever I do, although they have offered an induction if I want one (I don't!). I am having daily NSTs as well starting today.
I was wondering if anyone has experience with their water being broken for days and how long it took for things to get moving.

Also, my midwife said castor oil could help get things really moving but I've heard it's way harsh so I'm a bit wary of it. How about if I rub it on my stomach- will that do anything?
Just looking for some experiences with castor oil too, if anyone wants to share.

Thank you!


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

No advice here, but sending you warm and peaceful birth thoughts.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I took 1 tablespoon of castor oil in a chocolate milkshake at 11pm and woke up at 4:30 am in labor







. I had no diarrhea or anything. Good luck mama, labor vibes coming your way!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

You will go sooner than later!







And yet, I know it's tough to wait.

As long as you're keeping fingers (yours & others) out, penises out, bath/pool water out and not running a fever, you're really pretty safe to wait things out till your babe is ready. He/she might just need a lil more time.

I'd make sure to just care on as normal as possible, paying extra attention to getting lots of rest & good food.







Sleep whenever you can -- you never know when it'll be time!

My water history:
1st - broke & contracting within 2 hours
2nd - lots of ctx, water broke, real labor began 3 days after water broke... I did NOT rest, I did NOT sleep when I could, I DID try to jumpstart labor naturally leading me to doubt myself when it didn't work, I almost didn't have enough energy to birth my baby because I was so so worn out!
3rd - Water broke at 30 weeks. Then resealed & broke suddenly at 41 weeks & I was holding my baby 90 mins later.
4th - Water broke during labor

Have you had a heart to heart chat with your babe? Anything holding you back? What about him?

Wishing you a joyful, confident labor & a happy healthy babe when the time is just right!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

With my sixth, my water had a slow leak and leaked all out about five days before her birth. I did not realize it until she came out without any water. But, she had not problems and labor was quick and efficient.


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I took castor oil, 1 tbs in some OJ. Worked like a charm, not harsh at all, I would give it a go. Good luck!


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I used castor oil successfully...not sure of the dosage because the MW mixed it into my milkshake, though.

I also had a small fluid leak and we weren't exactly sure how long it had been leaking. Possibly as long as a week, but it was just a slow trickle. I was nearly 42 weeks or beyond 42 weeks depending on which dates you want to use, and was already ~3cm dilated and somewhat effaced. The diarrhea hit about 6 hours after taking it, and labor was in full force shortly thereafter...and I was a mom about 6 hours after that.

It was an intense way to start labor, undoubtedly, but it worked, and spared me the hospital medical induction. Totally worth it imo! I would suggest making sure you are well hydrated and well nourished before taking it.  I did feel a bit knackered at the very beginning of labor after the intensity of the diarrhea and whatnot, but felt like I was able to get my 'game face' back on after a little snack and resting when I could between contractions. Good luck!


----------



## fwlady (May 11, 2009)

I had a high leak with #5 for 5 days before I realized it, but then my water really started gushing that night. The next baby, my water broke at 19 days late, and labor kicked in early morning by day 23.







Ummm, being 23 days late is more often what I do than not. So, yup, that is a full 90-96 hrs before she was born. My labor went pretty fast once it really got going though.

I will warn you though, is that when my labor kicked in, she pooped. But, that was all because she just had to go. I had eaten raw pineapple 2 days before, and it had worked before. I have done castor oil, for my first VBAC, but they say that can make the baby's poo too. So, I have never done it since. It never worked anyway, and I think I tried it twice.

I never got an infection from either birth, and both went off just fine. We did transfer for the mec baby, but it was unneeded. She had no problems whatsoever, and we should have handled it at home. But, that has to do with education and comfort level. If the baby is early, mec is a problem, but she was really ripe.

Welll, hoping I am just late on this and you are holding baby in your arms. Kymberli


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

My waters broke with no contractions with my 4th at 41+ish. I felt that she was malpositioned and without any waters there was not much manoeuvring anyone wanted to do with her.

For me the waters and no good contractions was a concern within my own mind and I ended up going to hospital at 36 hours after my MWs also became concerned that she just wasn't moving down and was a bit wedged in. She was born brow presenting with pitocin. The OBs said that it was only the fact that I'd had several births before that she got out vaginally at all. Stretchy cervix/loose pelvis apparently - thanks!

If you are happy that your babe is well positioned and there isn't anything holding up the onset of contractions do just wait it out. If you think there is a reason for it get some opinions and go from there.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

For Dd2 my water broke 40 hours before she was born.

It broke at 4:00pm on a Thursday. I called the midwives to let them know and said I'd call them back when something happened.

I called them at 7:00 on Friday morning to let her know that nothing at all was happening. She said she'd send over her apprentice to check on the baby and possible give me some herbs to get things going.

Around noon the apprentice came over and listened to the baby's HR. (She was fine) and had me swab the fluid to make sure it was really amniotic fluid (it was). She gave me some homeopathic blue and black cohosh and asked if I wanted to try the breastpump to get things going. I did. I had a few hours of really strong contractions that fizzled out soon after I stopped using the breastpump. It was uncomfortable to be sitting in the position that I needed to be for pumping during contractions. So I stopped.

Around 8pm We rubbed some castor oil on my belly and went for a walk. A had a few random contractions. Some brought me to my knees swearing in frustration, others not. I decided to give up on inducing and I took some Valerian so I could sleep.

I woke up at 3:30am Saturday in *HARD* labor. (Ctx 2 minutes apart) I spent most of my labor on the toilet and when I started pushing one of the MWs suggested I get into the tub. I ran there between contractions and Dd2 was born at 7:17am. Nearly 40 hours after water broke but had an easy less than four hour labor.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

:







:







:

Just wanted to let people know the OP had her babe. You can read about it here.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 







:







:







:

Just wanted to let people know the OP had her babe. You can read about it here.









Thanks for updating for me. So the castor oil worked, to say the least.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

And what a way to work! I had a 1+ hour labor before. Very intense, but wonderfully short.


----------



## fwlady (May 11, 2009)

:







:







:







: This is so awesome!! Well, I am sure the ambulance ride was no fun. But, that was one very fast labor. LOL







:







:







:


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Yay for mouso and the castor oil







:







:







:


----------

